# 2A mods



## Rafique (30/1/17)

Morning All,

Currently have a Hohm slice and looking to acquire a Tesla nano because it has 2A charging.

I know not many people like charging via usb but I find it so convenient especially if its 2A capable.

Are there any other mods that have 2A charging ?


----------



## Christos (30/1/17)

Rafique said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Currently have a Hohm slice and looking to acquire a Tesla nano because it has 2A charging.
> 
> ...


Vaporshark dna mods have 2A charging but the internal battery is a lipo.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (30/1/17)

Is there anything wrong with it being Lipo besides not being able to change out batteries


----------



## Quakes (30/1/17)

If I have it correct, then Sigelei Fuchai also has a 2A charge rate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rafique (30/1/17)

Has anyone compared the 2A charging of any device to the Hohm slice. Will the charge rate be the same on most 2A mods. I know the hohm charges superfast whether its connected to a pc or 2A wall charger


----------



## Christos (30/1/17)

Yup, you can't change out lipos. 
The switchbox has 2A charging but it's a single 18650. I don't have experience with the homh slice bit I can confirm the 2A charging on the vaporshark DNA 200 and switchbox actually pulls 2A and charges fast.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/1/17)

Hohm slice is up to 3A charging


----------



## Christos (30/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hohm slice is up to 3A charging


Good luck finding a 3A usb charger  
Best I have is a 2.4A x 6 ports.


----------



## Akash (30/1/17)

I would think some of these fast charging adaptors would be able to get you close to it


----------



## Kalashnikov (30/1/17)

Christos said:


> Good luck finding a 3A usb charger
> Best I have is a 2.4A x 6 ports.


Here you go 
https://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers...charger+usb+wall,fkey&ssp=12&sso=1&rc=default

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (30/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Here you go
> https://www.pricecheck.co.za/offers/69334055/Energizer+74+3.1A+USB+Wall+Charger+for+Samsung?sst=charger+usb+wall,fkey&ssp=12&sso=1&rc=default



Thats a 2.1A and a 1A charger. 3.1A in total.
That would make my charger 14.4A charger combined but max 2.4A per USB slot.

What I mean is getting a local single USB slot 3A charger will be challenging - not impossible.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Quakes (30/1/17)

Christos said:


> Thats a 2.1A and a 1A charger. 3.1A in total.
> That would make my charger 14.4A charger combined but max 2.4A per USB slot.
> 
> What I mean is getting a local single USB slot 3A charger will be challenging - not impossible.





lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Christos (31/1/17)

Quakes said:


> lol


Just for the record, it appears that usb-c or the latest usb-c cables are capable of 3A charging. 
The usb cables for normal USB are capable of max 2.4A. 
So in theory even though 3A charging is possible it will be highly unlikely your cables will be able to charge at 3A.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/1/17)

Christos said:


> Just for the record, it appears that usb-c or the latest usb-c cables are capable of 3A charging.
> The usb cables for normal USB are capable of max 2.4A.
> So in theory even though 3A charging is possible it will be highly unlikely your cables will be able to charge at 3A.


I have seen type c to usb adapters. Wouldnt that work?


----------



## Christos (31/1/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have seen type c to usb adapters. Wouldnt that work?


It would. 
My argument is that a plain cables design spec is insufficient to charge at 3A.

It is possible but it's such a mission etc jumping through hoops just to charge at 0.6A more.
Does the cost and effort justify the 0.6A?

Just food for thought.


----------



## Kalashnikov (31/1/17)

Christos said:


> It would.
> My argument is that a plain cables design spec is insufficient to charge at 3A.
> 
> It is possible but it's such a mission etc jumping through hoops just to charge at 0.6A more.
> ...


Not at all. I already feel bad for my battery thats getting fully charged in 40 minutes

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (31/1/17)

I was under the impression a 2amp device would require a 2 amp charger. I have also seen a 2 amp usb cable however the wall adapter had to be 2amp as well for charging, I may be wrong. With my P9, the usb only has fast charging with the actual charger it came with.


----------



## Christos (31/1/17)

Rafique said:


> I was under the impression a 2amp device would require a 2 amp charger. I have also seen a 2 amp usb cable however the wall adapter had to be 2amp as well for charging, I may be wrong. With my P9, the usb only has fast charging with the actual charger it came with.


That is correct. If s charger came with the device and a cable then those are rated at whatever Amps it states. 
Firstly the charger needs to be 2A capable and secondly the cable.

As stated before I have a 2.4A x 6 slot (max 2.4A per slot) as well as cables rated for 2.4A max.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (31/1/17)

M


Christos said:


> Just for the record, it appears that usb-c or the latest usb-c cables are capable of 3A charging.
> The usb cables for normal USB are capable of max 2.4A.
> So in theory even though 3A charging is possible it will be highly unlikely your cables will be able to charge at 3A.


Motorola turbo charger is 3A & its not a usb c type. Also the one plus 3 charher does 4A but its type c. The fastest ive seen is 2.4A but you might get a car charger that can do 3A on takealot. I myself want an hohm slice for the fast charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/1/17)

Even if the mod supports 2A charging - what impact will this have on our batteries over time, does anyone have information on this? 18650's? I guess lipo would be different. Lets discuss them separately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (31/1/17)

considering the life cycle of an 18650 and how many charges its built for will 2amp charging drastically bring down battery life.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (31/1/17)

my therion dna166 either has 2 or 3 amp charging if i can recall properly


----------



## Christos (31/1/17)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Even if the mod supports 2A charging - what impact will this have on our batteries over time, does anyone have information on this? 18650's? I guess lipo would be different. Lets discuss them separately.


Any battery 18650 or lipo will benefit from a longer lifespan if charged at a lower rate.

E.g I can charge a 7000mah lipo battery in 6 minutes at 30A ( yes the battery can be charged at that rate) if I need a fresh battery quickly.
Same battery when I'm home I charge at about 5A or 2.5A and takes over an hour.
P.s. not vape related batteries.

Some scenario's require a quick charge at the cost of battery life but are necessary. 

If you are not in a hurry I would suggest a slower charge rate.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (31/1/17)

Christos said:


> Any battery 18650 or lipo will benefit from a longer lifespan if charged at a lower rate.
> 
> E.g I can charge a 7000mah lipo battery in 6 minutes at 30A ( yes the battery can be charged at that rate) if I need a fresh battery quickly.
> Same battery when I'm home I charge at about 5A or 2.5A and takes over an hour.
> ...


I suspected this would be the case - hence the probing question, but i'm just glad someone could confirm this. Charging a single battery @ 2A (18650) - will definitely have an impact on the life-cycle of that battery. Also running a battery that hard is never a good idea. My advice would be nothing over 1A for a single 18650.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (31/1/17)

Any DNA250 board supports 2A charging @Rafique

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (31/1/17)

Christos said:


> Thats a 2.1A and a 1A charger. 3.1A in total.
> That would make my charger 14.4A charger combined but max 2.4A per USB slot.
> 
> What I mean is getting a local single USB slot 3A charger will be challenging - not impossible.



I'm not entirely sure if this is a 3A single slot, but it does appear to be the right one? It's the only one I could find, but it's actually less expensive than most 2.4A chargers listed:
http://www.mantality.co.za/quick-charger.html

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/17)

Innokin MVP4 (100W) has a 2A fast charge on its internal 45oomah batt, also does duty as a powerbank.
http://www.myvaporstore.com/Innokin-MVP-4-100W-TC-Box-Mod-p/ink-mvp410.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rafique (1/2/17)

That's what I'm.looking for similar to the tesla, I wonder if any vendors have stock


----------



## Polar (1/2/17)

daniel craig said:


> Any DNA250 board supports 2A charging @Rafique
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


Does the DNA boards support pass-through?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/2/17)

Polar said:


> Does the DNA boards support pass-through?


Yes they do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

